# March 2011 forecasts



## hammer (Mar 15, 2011)

No storms in the forecast for some time...will the winter of 2010-2011 go out with a whimper or will we get some late season storms to keep things going?


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 15, 2011)

Praying for some snow for my one trip out of MA this winter (would not recommend having a second baby in November to anyone) to Jay next weekend 24-27.....or sun and spring bumps!!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Praying for some snow for my one trip out of MA this winter (would not recommend having a second baby in November to anyone) to Jay next weekend 24-27.....or sun and spring bumps!!



My kid's B-days are Dec 29 and Jan 9 - Would have thought I'd learn from the 1st "ski season kid" that having a 2nd "ski season kid" isn't the best idea interms of skiing a bunch during the birth winter   :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> My kid's B-days are Dec 29 and Jan 9 - Would have thought I'd learn from the 1st "ski season kid" that having a 2nd "ski season kid" isn't the best idea interms of skiing a bunch during the birth winter



Seems to me that perhaps the problem is having some time on your hands immediately after the close of a ski season.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

^ +1


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 16, 2011)

In the next 24 hours, Alta Ski Area is forecasted to receive 10-19" of new snow.

if there is somewhere still open and i can get a deal, may take the family west for Easter....


----------



## Puck it (Mar 16, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> In the next 24 hours, Alta Ski Area is forecasted to receive 10-19" of new snow.
> 
> if there is somewhere still open and i can get a deal, may take the family west for Easter....


 
Snowbird will open for sure. Alta may be on their last weekend, ususally close mid-April.

Tahoe will still be and so will Mammoth.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 16, 2011)

This March has already beat the last two Marches. But the current long term forecast for the month still seems kinda wimpy compared to the Marches I got used to. Here is hoping for at least another small one, let alone a big one. April has been known to deliver as well, it ain't over yet!


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 16, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> This March has already beat the last two Marches.



Maybe in Northern Vt but not southern VT. This is the worst beginning of March I've seen in 5+ years.  It's like winter has already ended. 
Mount Snow averages 48" of snow for March but last year was 0 and this year is on track to match last year. Ok I'm done bitching.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 16, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Maybe in Northern Vt but not southern VT. This is the worst beginning of March I've seen in 5+ years.  It's like winter has already ended.
> Mount Snow averages 48" of snow for March but last year was 0 and this year is on track to match last year. Ok I'm done bitching.


Worse than the last two? Last March or the one before, I can't remember which, it pretty much didn't snow any where in the northeast all month and it was cold and rainy to boot. I got in some primo spring skiing at Bromley yesterday, really great conditions. Still 100% coverage at the mountain with the most southern exposure in VT. Obviously one day does not make a trend but I was very impressed with the coverage all things considered and the spring corn was fab.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2011)

There was a mid-March storm in 2007 that dumped about 20 inches.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 17, 2011)

Go..........................west....


----------



## soulseller (Mar 18, 2011)

kingslug said:


> Go..........................west....



No kidding



			
				http://tahoeweatherdiscussion.com/ said:
			
		

> 100 Inch Week?
> Friday, March 18th, 2011 at 3:47 am
> Thought that I would start off with a great shot of the total liquid forecast from the GFS over the next 7 days.  5-6 inches over the basin and 6-8 along the crest.  These are all cold storms with at least 15:1 ratios up on the peaks so this would equate to around 7-10 feet by next friday if it verifies.  This could be another 100 inch week, our 4th of the season and one for each month except Jan.  Can you imagine if we hadn’t had 6 weeks of no snow in Jan into Feb?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 25, 2011)

Why does Accuweather tease me so?



> It's March, not May, and we have had cold nights recently thanks to the dome of arctic high pressure sitting just across the Canadian border.
> 
> This will not be the last snow for much of this region, as the storms will continue to parade in from the Pacific Ocean and cross the nation, while cold air fights to hold on over the northern states.
> 
> *Conditions could set up just right for a major storm along the Atlantic Seaboard next weekend.*


----------



## kingslug (Mar 26, 2011)

Windchills down to -6 at Hunter for Sunday..spring skiing this is not...glad I'm going ...west soon...we get some weird weather round thse parts...


----------

